# Minimum Age for Elders?



## BibleCyst

I have a question about something I've been wondering for a while, but have never asked...

Why are there so many older dudes in the office of Elder? Does the Bible really imply that an Elder has to be... well, a literal elder?

I think I know what the answer may be. Does it have to do with maturity level? If that is the case, then I suppose it makes sense for Elders to be old(er) dudes. Even so, wouldn't it be a Biblical possibility for somebody young(er) to be mature enough to hold the office? After all, it would be false to make older = wiser a blanket fact, in the same sense that younger = weaker isn't always true.

I'm bored on a Saturday night, so I figured I should open this ol' can of worms I've been wanting to sort through.


----------



## sevenzedek

For my part, I would say a man should not become an elder until the age of twenty-five. The reason I say this is because a man is still physically developing until said age and should also live long enough as an adult to have gone through enough life experiences to fit him for the role. However, not every man over the age of twenty-five should be considered ready for the position. How the community considers a man so young should also be born in mind because the role requires that a man be seen as competent in order for trust to be developed in the congregation. While a young man may communicate well and have a great deal of wisdom, a congregation must trust those who lead them. According to how some people view others, being young is often seen as incompetence. For these people, an age closer to thirty may make one more suited for the role of elder. There are many more factors that could be considered in answering this difficult question and not every situation should be be treated in the same way.


----------



## Edward

An older person has had more opportunity for spiritual growth, life experience, and to show his true colors. So there are benefits to age. But a younger man may be particularly gifted and called, so age itself shouldn't be the test. And note that many teaching elders are in their mid 20s when they get their first call, although that can also create issues.



> I'm bored on a Saturday night



The Dawgs are just getting ready to kick off.


----------



## Damon Rambo

That is a good question: and one I am struggling with, as i am trying to move our church to a plurality of elders...I don't think there is an easy answer.


----------



## irresistible_grace

Edward said:


> many teaching elders are in their mid 20s when they get their first call



That was the first thing that.came to my mind!!! Most ministers are not old(er) when they become ministers & as ministers they are Elders!

That said I read a really interesting argument for those holding the office of Elder (excluding the minister) needing to be at least 60 years of age. But, I don't know who it was that was making the argument. I think the fact that we are not given am exact age is a good indicator that the age is less important than ALL of the other requirements (good luck finding all of those in an 18 year old)!


----------



## Gforce9

Edward said:


> An older person has had more opportunity for spiritual growth, life experience, and to show his true colors.



While there are often exceptions to the rule, what Edward stated is wisdom. In my experience, many younger men are bringing their Emergent and anti-authority tendencies to the table, which have no place in Chris't church.


----------



## Unoriginalname

Gforce9 said:


> While there are often exceptions to the rule, what Edward stated is wisdom. In my experience, many younger men are bringing their Emergent and anti-authority tendencies to the table, which have no place in Chris't church.



In addition to theological error, it is hard to see how a man will lead or govern if he only has children in diapers. There are just so many trials you can possibly have already faced in early adulthood; so it is just not possible to judge the character of a man without seeing it put to the test.


----------



## Rich Koster

A contributing factor may be a man's availability to serve. If one is busy with a full time job and a family, he may not accept the duty of serving as an elder because he knows his time resources are very limited. When his children are grown, he may have more time to commit to something that should not be taken casually.


----------



## GloriousBoaz

Well I remember reading something about a young man named Timothy once.


----------



## Cymro

When one thinks of the likes of M'Cheyne, Andrew Grey etc who were in the Ministry
at 22,one realises these were exceptionally gifted young men. But they were counselled
by men more senior in the eldership. Men of different callings and more experienced in the
ways of the world, could assist in the problems that a church invariably encounters. Their
expertise was not in preaching but in practical spiritual wisdom. "The glory of young men
is their strength; and the beauty of old men is the gray head."


----------



## Miss Marple

"Let no man despise thy youth; but be thou an example of the believers, in word, in conversation, in charity, in spirit, in faith, in purity." 1 Tim 4:12

I decided not to let the age of a diaconal candidate during a recent election, due to this verse/teaching.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

In my experience, I have seen young men who were extremely mature and balanced. God calls men to the office of Elder and gifts them for such a ministry. Training is very important as is the examination of their lives. Submission to the Church is a key. Even Elder's err so a solid plurality of Eldership and accountability is of utmost importance. Age has something to do with this but not always. We certainly don't want a novice in the ministry.


----------



## sevenzedek

GloriousBoaz said:


> Well I remember reading something about a young man named Timothy once.



How old was he?


----------



## Zach

I don't think a certain age is listed as a biblical requirement for the office of Deacon or Elder. But, as has been stated, the older one is the more one develops in Christian maturity. Also, the requirement for not being a recent convert is more likely to prohibit young men than older men. I think the more unclear question is what is a recent convert rather than whether or not there is an age requirement for Elders.


----------



## CuriousNdenver

Miss Marple said:


> "Let no man despise thy youth; but be thou an example of the believers, in word, in conversation, in charity, in spirit, in faith, in purity." 1 Tim 4:12



This verse also immediately came to my mind. We may not know Timothy's age at the time of Paul's writing, yet we know he was considered among the young. 



Gforce9 said:


> While there are often exceptions to the rule, what Edward stated is wisdom. In my experience, many younger men are bringing their Emergent and anti-authority tendencies to the table, which have no place in Chris't church.



It seems that anyone, regardless of age, could introduce error or wrong attitudes if not aligned with scripture. 

But, I have noticed a problem in some of the churches I have visited, where ALL of the elders (and almost all of the congregation) were under 30-years-old. These particular churches would be considered YRR (young, restless, reformed). In one of these churches, an "elder in training" gave the message and admitted he did not pray during the week: as in, did not pray - at all. In my humble opinion, this man should not be considered for the position of elder - not due to his young age, but because he is not demonstrating that he is established in the faith.


----------



## Marrow Man

CuriousNdenver said:


> We may not know Timothy's age at the time of Paul's writing, yet we know he was considered among the young.



He was probably in his 30's. "Youth" probably meant he was under the age of 40 (which seems to be a cultural marker for when someone was deemed of "older age"), and tracing his history in the book of Acts and subsequent ministry in Ephesus probably place him above the age of 30.


----------



## smhbbag

I have found that most people will tend to prefer older men for all the reasons listed here, but are also willing to consider much younger men who are especially gifted and proven to the church. That's how I understand the Biblical mandate, and it seems most do well on that.

However, what I have commonly found, instead of an undue bias against the young, is a bias against those with low or even middle income. I can't say I've ever seen a blue-collar, or low-rung white collar, member groomed or considered for eldership. The unspoken attitude seems to be, "well, if he was that good, he wouldn't be doing X or Y for a living."


----------



## VictorBravo

smhbbag said:


> I can't say I've ever seen a blue-collar, or low-rung white collar, member groomed or considered for eldership.



It's different in my circles. I can think of a machinist, a retired fireman, a hardware store employee, and other similar occupations.


----------



## Edward

smhbbag said:


> I can't say I've ever seen a blue-collar, or low-rung white collar, member groomed or considered for eldership.



While there are exceptions, our church could be said to range from middle class to wealthy. While most of the leadership is representative of most of the membership, I do recall one elder who was a police officer. And I'd be careful about conflating income with status. There are a lot of self-employed folks in white collar jobs that are struggling in today's economy.


----------



## Marrow Man

One of our ruling elders is an immigrant from Ghana (now a naturalized citizen). He is in his 60's and works in the retail industry (i.e., blue collar).


----------



## Scottish Lass

Marrow Man said:


> One of our ruling elders is an immigrant from Ghana (now a naturalized citizen). He is in his 60's and works in the retail industry (i.e., blue collar).


We've also had one who delivered pizzas.


----------



## Curt

We have lots of "elders" in our neighborhood. They are, of course, Mormons, who recently, as I understand it, lowered the age of eldership to 18 for males and 21 for females. Most of the ones I see don't appear to have met even those age requirements.


----------



## jogri17

There should be no set date, but obviously it should be maybe 7-10 years post profession of faith age in my opinion given the scriptures say not a recent convert. If somebody is raised in a Christian household, does Profession of faith between 15-19 (depending on the person) that would make the age between 22 (age when most Americans traditionally end college and start settling down- and that leaves room for those who got married young and matured quicker and 29 on the higher end of minimum age (which is the beginning of stability for many). So given many life choices and situations and potential conversion backgrounds, and statistically people outside the Church tend to be between 15 and 22, I think this would account for the widest range of possibilities.


----------



## Marrow Man

Scottish Lass said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of our ruling elders is an immigrant from Ghana (now a naturalized citizen). He is in his 60's and works in the retail industry (i.e., blue collar).
> 
> 
> 
> We've also had one who delivered pizzas.
Click to expand...


Yes, but only when he was between white collar jobs.


----------



## FenderPriest

A general rule of thumb that we have started using in counseling guys about pastoral ministry is: "Prepare in your 20's, deploy in your 30's." Not an iron-clad rule, but a good principle. It recognizes that most guys need the maturity of that happens in their 20's to truly be able to wisely care for and shepherd God's people - while not requiring gray hairs and a cane as a qualification for eldership!


----------



## BibleCyst

FenderPriest said:


> A general rule of thumb that we have started using in counseling guys about pastoral ministry is: "Prepare in your 20's, deploy in your 30's." Not an iron-clad rule, but a good principle. It recognizes that most guys need the maturity of that happens in their 20's to truly be able to wisely care for and shepherd God's people - while not requiring gray hairs and a cane as a qualification for eldership!



This, right here, is sound counseling!


----------

